
Buddhist temple in Japan puts faith in robot priest - doctorstupid
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/buddhist-temple-in-japan-puts-faith-in-robot-priest
======
gilesgate
> "This robot will never die, it will just keep updating itself and evolving,"
> priest Tensho Goto told Agence France-Presse.

So that's why goto is harmful.

